# Found a kitten! (Graphic picture)



## daisyandoliver (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor kitten.  Found him/her in the Dunkin Donuts parking lot on Grant Ave. â¥ But I rescued him/her and brought it home to be doctored until we can get it to a vet on Monday. I don't know of any emergency vets around here... He/she is eating, drinking, and pooing fine.. My dad put antibiotic cream on its head and has been cleaning it trying to keep it cleaned.. And it was under someones car. Two guys helped me catch him/her. I thanked them, glad someone decided to help.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh that is horrible! I'm glad you rescued him/her!!


----------



## littl3red (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, that's horrible. :tears2: I hope it's okay, that looks really bad... People are just sick. Do you have any idea what might have happened to it? I can't imagine how painful that must be...


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh God that looks terrible, poor kitty. I hope he can make it through till Monday it must be in excruciating pain. Maybe just look up vets in your area and ring a bunch, or contact an animal shelter to see if they can help?


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 12, 2012)

Its really not too bad right now. Cleaned up and put antibiotic cream on it and bandaged it up. He's eating, drinking, and pooing/peeing. So for now until morning he is okay. We will prolly call vets tomorrow.


----------



## Yield (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh my.. that poor kitten! I just... I saw the graphic picture warning but could never be prepared for something as awful as that. 

No one saw what happened to the poor thing? It almost looks like a really cleanly cut injury, like someone cut that into the poor thing's head or something... Who knows with people these days... 

I am wondering though, how would that even heal? D: It looks like all the skin and flesh is gone in that entire area... This is so sad.

Please keep us updated! Hoping for the best for this little fighter!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 12, 2012)

I added the graphic picture warning cause when I first clicked I was not prepared for that so I decided to prepare others....Good luck on the kitty.


----------



## Yield (Aug 12, 2012)

Not my thread but thank you Katie. While the picture still shocked me, I can't imagine not knowing there was a graphic picture before I clicked the link.


----------



## asugrad96 (Aug 12, 2012)

Poor baby! I sure hope he makes it until you can find a vet. I'm glad you were able to catch him and he is not too scared/aggressive from being injured. One of my cats came home years ago with a much smaller hole on his head from a fight. If I remember correctly, I was instructed to use a white wash cloth and do hot compresses once or twice a day and to put neosporin on it. The goal was to keep it clean but not let it scab over. Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## yourstrulycate (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh that poor baby! That looks absolutely horrible! I'm so thankful for people like you in this world! Thank you


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 12, 2012)

Goodness. That is horrible  poor kitty!


----------



## littl3red (Aug 12, 2012)

How is the cat doing today? I was actually having trouble sleeping worrying about it last night...


----------



## eclairemom (Aug 12, 2012)

poor kitty, so glad you were able to rescue her. Hope she is able to make a full recovery.


----------



## Samara (Aug 12, 2012)

Holy crap! Keep us posted please!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 12, 2012)

Is there a kitty update?


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 12, 2012)

Yield wrote:


> Oh my.. that poor kitten! I just... I saw the graphic picture warning but could never be prepared for something as awful as that.
> 
> No one saw what happened to the poor thing? It almost looks like a really cleanly cut injury, like someone cut that into the poor thing's head or something... Who knows with people these days...
> 
> ...



That's what I was thinking too. If a human had an injury like that, they'd probably have to get skin grafts.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, sorry for not putting Graphic in the title. I'm so use to stuff like this I didn't even think about it. Its a boy and he's doing good. Called our vet and told us to keep cleaning it off with warm damp towels and putting neosporin on it couple times a day and were bringing him to the vet tomorrow. He's doing a lot better though in general. Up and moving around and he loves to cuddle. Eating and drinking plenty and pooing and peeing regularly. So tomorrow as soon as the vet opens im meeting my dad there with him. Complete sweetheart he is. Yet again so sorry for not putting graphic picture warning and thank you for changing it!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh don't worry about it. I just was trying to take some of the edge off....Glad to hear kitty is doing well and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 13, 2012)

Poor little guy. People are terrible!Im so glad you found him and took him home. Are you going to keep him?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 13, 2012)

I am wondering if kitty was up in a car engine and got hit by the fan? I have seen similar injuries when I worked an animal ER. The clean cut and uniform edges is what makes me think that. Are his feet burned by any chance? That would give you basically proof it was a car, but without doesn't necessarily mean it wasn't. People can be horrible, but this may not have been intentional.

Poor kitty, he is very lucky you found him and was able to help! Let us know how the vet goes today.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 13, 2012)

@minilophop My dad was thinking the same thing. 

Yup were keeping him I'm already attached. I was holding him last night and he rolled over in my arms and cuddled up in the crook if my arm.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh that poor baby, thank god you found him to give him a chance and finally some relief bc that has to be painful! Keep us posted with what the vet says!!!! I'm sure the lil guy would need done pain meds, poor baby!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 13, 2012)

I was wondering if he got up against the hot muffler and his heat just stuck to it and did that getting away. Poor little soul. Probably will heal up nice and neatly, but will have a permanet bald spot on his wee head.


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Aug 13, 2012)

That poor kitty! You are an angel for catching him and caring for him! Looks as though he was hit by a car or caught in engine. If he's able to function and you can keep infection from setting in I'm sure he'll heal up fine. May have a nasty scar on his head but that's no biggie. It's truly amazing what animals can live through when they have the will to survive.

Are you planning on keeping him? I know from experience that kitties that have gone through trauma like that tend to for a deep bond with whoever gives them the care to heal them. All four of our cats we have ended up keeping after rescuing them from traumatic events.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 13, 2012)

Hope the vet appt goes well!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes how did the vet go???


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 13, 2012)

ray:


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 13, 2012)

Just got back from the vet that was a ride from hell lol. He wouldn't be quiet but it's okay. The vet gave him an antibiotic shot and one for pain. He has diarrhea so he has pills for that. On the pills for 10 days. He also has a hematoma on his right side but the vet said that'll go away in a few days and whatever got him on the head must've got him in the side. If it gets hard or bigger he has to go back to get it removed but it should go away. And lastly the gash on his head, he said to keep putting antibacterial cream on it 3-4 times a day and it should heal good in a few weeks and he will have a bald spot. 

Oh and his name is Ringo!  I named him, hehe.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 13, 2012)

Did the vet have any idea what caused the injuries?


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 13, 2012)

Says that it looked like he either got hit by a car or someone did it to him..


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 13, 2012)

That is so sad  I actually hope it was a car cause I don't want to think of a person doing something so sick.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah. Me too.. But either way he is pretty lucky he is alive. Hopefully all will heal up correctly and he will be a healthy little kitty in no time.







It's not bleeding anymore, just red.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 13, 2012)

I think it looks better and his eye is open on the injury side. Good for you and good for kitty.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh poor baby, so happy to here this news!


----------



## littl3red (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so glad he's doing okay!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 14, 2012)

He is defiantly babied.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so glad he is doing better! It is so rewarding to help out a little one in need, you are such a good person to take care of him.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 14, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 14, 2012)

aww, it definitely does look better  You have to keep us updated with his progress...maybe start a little blog


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm. Where can I start a blog at? Lol.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 14, 2012)

Actually I made a blog on tumblr for him. Since I am going to post it on facebook too!

Here is the link; http://ringothekitten.tumblr.com/


----------



## Toady (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so glad that little Ringo is going well and that such a loving and caring person found him. He's such an adorable little fella and it'll be interesting to see if he ends up with a permanent bald spot when everything heals


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah my dad said he will buy him a wig. Hehe.


----------



## GinChinSing (Aug 15, 2012)

I was thinking he got clipped by a car or tried to get up into a warm engine. I'm sure he'll heal just fine and be a wonderful cat. That head wound isn't too bad. It's like when someone accidentally cuts their head and it bleeds and bleeds and bleeds. It's worse than it actually is. Based on that one picture, it looks like the skull itself is in tack, so he was basically scalped. It will probably just leave a nice scar. I'm more worried about the hematoma as those can sometimes mask other problems.

Just remember that cats are like rabbits. They hate to show they are sick until it's basically too late. Just keep that in mind. I'm sure he's fine though and won't cause too much trouble in the injury department. Being a kitten in general, be prepared for lots of trouble. :biggrin:


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 15, 2012)

I have two other kittens right now and a total of 18 cats all together... ik trouble hehe.  

The doc said to keep an eye on the hemotoma and if it gets hard or bigger bring him.back.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow I missed this topic. So glad Ringo found his way into your care and lives-hope he gets totally better soon!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yay for the blog! Now i can keep up with him


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 19, 2012)

I won't be back in NY until the 28th so I won't be able to update on him.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 1, 2012)

UPDATE:

He is doing really good, fat and content.  His head is healing nicely but the hematoma is still there so we are taking him back to the vet to get it checked out!


----------



## littl3red (Sep 2, 2012)

Yay!  He looks super sweet. Looks like that cut is healing up pretty well.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 2, 2012)

He is a complete cutie. He loves to cuddle and when you hold him you have to hold him close to your body or he gets scared no matter if you're standing or sitting. When you hold him close and pet him he sounds like a motor boat lol. He almost fell asleep in my arms on his back in that first picture. I was petting his belly and he was purring and closing his eyes lol. Whoever let him get away is missing out on a good kitty.


----------



## Toady (Sep 2, 2012)

His head's healing up really well and I love that he's happy and purring his little head off. I'm glad you've updated us all on his progress


----------



## Alee C. (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor kitty! Thank god you found her, if you didn't the kitty would have probably just been left there. People who do this to animals, or who own animals and then neglect them when they need care are horrible horrible people, unfortunately there are few kind people who do care for these animals. 

I hope he or she will be alright! At least they are in a loving home. ray:


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, it's a he.  His name is Ringo, yes, like from The Beatles. :3 I wanted to name him that. Hehe. The cut is even smaller now. I'll need to get new pictures up soon! He is a little skiddish sometimes when you first walk near him but then he realizes you're not trying to hurt him. I can understand though because I don't know what really happened to his head and so I understand completely.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 25, 2012)

Look at his precious face.  <3


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 26, 2012)

Look at that sweet face! What a great rescue story


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow! He really healed up beautifully. Is there any scar?


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 26, 2012)

wow he looks wonderful! im so glad he found you and you found him thats wonderful and hes very lucky so are you!!! what a precious little boy!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW!!! He looks great!!! And he got his hair back!


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 29, 2012)

I just saw this thread. What awesome progress this little guy is making! BIG congrats to you for taking him in and helping him through this. It reminds me of a cat I once found many years ago...I had walked over to a neighbourhood where my sis and brother-in-law had just purchased a house, but hadn't yet taken possession. I'd gone after work to see it, and by the time I got there it was completely dark outside. As I approached the driveway this big black cat came out from under some bushes and starting walking toward me, so I called to him and he came over. As I was stroking his fur I realized something wasn't quite right; that's when I managed to make out - in the dark - that this poor cat's face was half gone...the fur and skin completely removed. It was definitely a fresh wound, yet here he was rubbing against my leg and purring loudly. I couldn't take him home with me as I had a dog and two other cats at the time, and all regular vet clinics were closed, so I went to the nearest corner store and and managed to find someone who would take him to the emergency vet's on the other side of town. I never did find out what happened to him.

Sidetracked a bit from this thread, but wow, what a great story that Ringo has! And it just goes to show how amazing animals can be, despite grave injuries they can not only recover, but they often act as though a major injury is a superficial cut, AND still keep their gentle, loving nature. Inspirational, definitely. 

Big hugs to both Ringo and his rescuer. :hugsquish:


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes he sure is a sweetie.  There is a little bit of a scar but it is only noticeable when you look. His fur is thinner on the top of his head but he did grow most of his fur back. If you look at it from the top you can tell where he had it. His eyes is also a bit smaller than the other but it's fine.  He is still loved.


----------



## lindemanbunnylover (Oct 1, 2012)

You did a great deed! I was just reading this book called The Ten Trusts by Jane Goodall and Mark Bekoff...it really makes you rethink things such as this. I highly reccomend it. It can be a little gruesome at parts though...


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll check it out.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jan 4, 2013)

Before and tonight. 

Few more links feel free to click, pictures from tonight.
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/790_509183949104573_1921563494_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/184591_509183939104574_45349239_n.jpg


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 4, 2013)

aww, he looks like such a snuggle-butt!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 4, 2013)

He looks so great, and his hair even grew back.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww! That's so awesome  He's handsome!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah.  He is defiantly my dads baby lol. He still has the bump in his side which is his intestines sticking out because the muscle broke i guess. The vet said they'd fix it when we get him neutered which will probably be this month.


----------



## Toady (Jan 5, 2013)

He's grown into such a beautiful boy! I did notice in some of the pictures that his left eye has a slight squint, is that a permanent thing from his 'injury'?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 5, 2013)

He's lovely, he came on so well! Love his coat colour.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jan 5, 2013)

@Toady, yes it's just how his head healed i guess. The vet said he most likely has full eye sight in it though. No abnormalities besides the muscle missing in his side which will be fixed. 

He was put on an antibiotic in October again because he had a small scab left at the time. Also yes I LOVE his coloring he is so cute.  His 'sisters' just other kittens that were already here when we got him are smaller than him and they're both older. He's a big cat lol.


----------



## Toady (Jan 6, 2013)

Keep us updated on him, I'm a real cat lover and love hearing happy ending stories.


----------



## Twigness (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow. What a great rescue story. I am glad Ringo has a great home. This is just like over the holiday weekend I found a 4 month old longhair blue kitten digging at a window at some people eating in a Wndy's dining room. I was in the drivethrew. I stopped and opened my door slowly and got down really low not to scare it and made the classic 'here kittykitty' call. Why this kitten ran and practically jump on me in a purring and meowing storm! She just rubbed and rubbed all over me wanting attention and food. I saw that her back leg was completly ripped open. It was on the joint, but she didn't seem to favor it so it wasn't broken. Just the skin and flesh was ripped back and clean off like someone threw her from a car and she skidded on the pavement. I didn't have to say anymore. This kitten followed me into my car and was imidetly after my bag of fries! I laughed and turned around from on my way to work and took her home. And put her in an extra large wire dog crate with some food and a heating pad. (it was below freezing outside and she was skin and bones) to warm her up. After coming home from work my other cats were not happy with the smell at all. But they delt. This was the kindest, most pasive and gentle kitten EVER she didn't squirm or scratch me when i shaved her hair around the wound. Or even clean it. She just sat there, purrin g away. I cleaned it several times daily and watched her carefully. Whenever I let her out she jumped in my arms purring and wanting love. This cat was a ragdoll in every sense of the world. As long as you held her she didn't care if she was on her back, upside down, sideways or nothing. She wasn't even food aggressive while being starved. When her leg healed up enough I gave her a warm bath and the kitten even enjoyed that! No fighting, no scratching. A little aggitated protesting but nothing more. She just sat there and really liked it when I washed her with the warm water. And protested during the actual washing part lol. My lanlord found out about her and I told her no I wouldn't keep the cat. Though I wanted to. But I wasn't going to "get rid of her" as she put it, until her leg is healed. Well after two weeks of constant cleaning her leg finally did and she just found a new home yesterday. I have the ladies phone number and I told her I want updates lol. My lanlord said "no more rescues" as that was the third kitten this year I found. I said "alright" but honestly, I can't leave a helpless animal in need just to fend for itself. I can never turn a blind eye to animals. They are my life, passion and study of proffesion. I am so glad you have a new family member who will always remember what you did and, in his own way, repay you with life long love.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 8, 2013)

aww, so wonderful of you to rescue that kitten! every time I've tried to coax a stray/abandoned cat into my car, they've always refused. I'm like... "but there's food and love at my house!" and the cat's all "yeah, right!" .


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 8, 2013)

Aww your lil' guy looks AMAZING now! That's wonderul of you to have rescued him  So glad to see his progress/healing up!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jan 9, 2013)

To catch him was a very hard process.  I wish he just walked up to me. He is still now skiddish around other cats and dogs and people he doesn't know. He is a bit skiddish around my dad and me too when we try to pick him up. I can understand though since we don't really know what happened to him to be exact.


----------

